# Nice birdseye maple guitar with mop & marquetry inlays - can anyone tell me more?



## roddyjb (Nov 7, 2007)

*Nice birdseye maple Parlour or Romantic guitar with mop & marquetry inlays - Help?*

I think this would be referred to as a parlour or Romantic guitar. I am trying to work out just how old it is or if anyone might know the maker.
It's a beauty and sounds great to me.
It is 35 3/4 inches long, the lower bout of the body being 12 inches, the waste 6 3/4 inches and the upper bout 9 inches.
The body tapers from 3 1/8" deep at the tail to 2 5/8 at the top.
The body measures 17 3/8 inches long.
It is very old, but in great shape considering.
I can't find any markings on it. It has MOP or Mother-of Pearl inlays around the sound hole and marquetry around the edges.
The scale length is 60.5 or 61.5mm, I am not 100% sure how to measure it.
There are 3 MOP position markers in 3 sizes
The bridge pins have MOP inserts as well.
The sides and back are bird's eye maple.
The classical tuning keys/machine heads have a nice pattern in the brass
The knobs appear to be ivory or bone.


----------



## roddyjb (Nov 7, 2007)

Okay, well that didn't work. I can't seem to get the pictures up.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

roddyjb said:


> Okay, well that didn't work. I can't seem to get the pictures up.


Check in the admin announcements section for detailed info on posting pics


----------



## roddyjb (Nov 7, 2007)

Thanks, I am doing what it says, but when I click okay it says invalid url?


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm looking forward to the pictures. The description is interesting.


----------



## roddyjb (Nov 7, 2007)

got the pics up!


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

Wow. Beautiful. Nothing inside the body to indicate the builder? I love the rosette and the purfling, not to mention the back. Most of the parlours I've seen that had that narrow of a waist were from before WWI. Certainly the lacquer looks well aged. 

Do yuou know anything about its history?


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Well howdy neighbour that is a very sweet parlor is that saddle metal.Okay is there any numbering up inside on the neck block and try a mirror to see it there is anything written on the inside of the top. The purfurling reminds me of something close to a Regal parlor, so will check there first. Would love to see how that little beauty plays.ship


----------



## roddyjb (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi, The saddle is wood. I don't see anything written on the inside, top, sides or bottom. Regards, Rod


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I don't know, but I can suggest the Acoustic Guitar Forum as a source for this kind of question. Nice little guitar, how does it sound?


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

I'd say the saddle is ebony.


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

That sort of purfling was sold in rolls at one time.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

It kinda reminds me of my 1948 Suzuki nylon string in that it has no plastic, binding is wood and tuner buttons are brass... does yours have ivory buttons? My oldest nylon strings also have flat head screws and are smaller than models nylon strings and also have steel tuner posts. They have cylindrical saddles made of what appears to be bone but I could be wrong and anyways, those are easily changed out. I see at least one of your buttons looks to be in a delicate state...I`ve had them crumble in my hands before so now I use one of those string winding tools, distributes the stress more evenly but those can be bought too. Shame about the top cracks yours has but they can be fixed by a competent repair man. I can`t put an age on yours but it sure looks great...hope the neck is still playable.


----------



## roddyjb (Nov 7, 2007)

I was thinking the saddle might be ebony as well, but I am no expert. Actually all the tuner knobs are fine, one has some styro-foam pieces attached to it by friction. I didn't notice them when I took the pictures or wood have brushed them off. The neck looks straight to me.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

hummingway said:


> I'd say the saddle is ebony.


Not Ebonized ?


----------



## roddyjb (Nov 7, 2007)

It could be ebonized, like I said I am no expert, I just know what I like.


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

shoretyus said:


> Not Ebonized ?


It might be ebonized but the pores make it looks like ebony. 

I wonder if the yellowing on the tuning pegs would make them bone.


----------

